# Laurentic - Dominic McCurdy Rathlin



## Mary O Driscoll (Nov 30, 2012)

Can anybody help me to trace the ships and crews that sailed with Dominic McCurdy in Shaw Savill line in the 1960/1970? And also with Robinsons. Dominic is about to retire and I am trying to do a history for him as a surprise!
Mary O Driscoll


----------



## MichaelRathlin (Jan 31, 2008)

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/349059/title/ionic-and-ceramic/cat/510

This might jiggle a memory , Dominincs first ship.


----------



## merv brownlow (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi Mary I,Hav,nt been on here for ages but I just saw your post and I would like to pass on my best wishes to Dominic on his retirement . I sailed with him on the loch loyal .we joined her in Belfast after she had been on fire in the late 60s regards merv Brownlow


----------

